# Vapor Barriers



## buddog (Apr 30, 2009)

Is there any problem with having two vapor barriers in your grow room?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't even have one, at least that I know of.  Don't you hate that feeling you get when you find out you might be missing something important?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 30, 2009)

What is the reason for a vapor barrier?


----------



## buddog (Apr 30, 2009)

Acts like insulation It is just dead air space


----------



## smokeytimes (Apr 30, 2009)

batted insulation will have the treated paper vapor barrier. that is all my room has for a vapor barrier. but then I also have the room drywalled and taped and bedded then painted I think in my shed it is not needed as the temps inside and out are kinda close. maybe 20degrees different


----------

